# الراعى الصالح و صفاته



## النهيسى (6 أغسطس 2011)

*الراعى الصالح و صفاته 
بقلم: القمص أفرايم الأورشليمي
قيادة الراعى الصالح 
+ من الألقاب المحببة للنفس والتى لقب بها الله حتى فى   العهد القديم لقب "الراعي " الذي يهتم بكل القطيع والرعية، { انا ارعى غنمي   و اربضها يقول السيد الرب. و اطلب الضال و استرد المطرود و اجبر الكسير و   اعصب الجريح و احفظ السمين و القوي و ارعاها بعدل . و انتم يا غنمي فهكذا   قال السيد الرب هانذا احكم بين شاة و شاة بين كباش و تيوس} حز15:34-17.   وهكذا جاء الراعي الصالح فى العهد الجديد متجسدا ليرعانا ويقودنا فى موكب   نصرته باذلاً ذاته على الصليب من أجل خلاصنا { انا هو الراعي الصالح و   الراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف} (يو 10 : 11) وصار كلمة الله انسانا   ليقترب الينا ويشابهنا فى كل شئ ما خلا الخطية وحدها {اما انا فاني الراعي   الصالح و اعرف خاصتي و خاصتي تعرفني }(يو 10 : 14) وهو كراعي صالح يعرفنا   باحتياجاتنا وضعفاتنا ووزناتنا ويستطيع ان يهدى الضالين ويجبر النفوس   المنكسرة والجريحة . اقترب الينا لنقترب اليه ونثق فى قيادته .

+ لكل واحداً وواحدةً منا موضع اهتمام خاص عند الراعي   الصالح . وهو يريد ان يضمنا إلى حظيرته ، الكنيسة التي تضمّ الحملان   الناطقة لتقودهم في قداسة ، وهو كراعٍ صالح يهتم بنا بالأكثر في ضياعنا أو   بعدنا عنه ( اى إنسان منكم له مائة خروف وأضاع واحدًا منها . إلا يترك   التسعة والتسعين في البريّة ويذهب لأجل الضالّ حتى يجده، وإذا وجده يضعه   على منكبيه فرحا ويأتي إلى بيته ويدعو الأصدقاء والجيران قائلا " افرحوا   معي لأني وجدت خروفي الضالّ . أقول لكم انه هكذا يكون فرح في السماء بخاطئ   واحد يتوب أكثر من تسعة وتسعين بار لا يحتاجون إلى التوبة )لو 15 : 4 – 6 .   ان هذا المثل الذي ضربه السيد المسيح يبين لنا أهمية خلاص النفس الواحدة   التي تضل، وكيف يسعى لخلاصها . ويفرح الله بعودتها إليه . سواء ضلّت بسبب   جهلها أو عدم حرصها أو بإرادتها الحرة فان المسيح أتى ليحررنا من الخطية   والجهل والخوف والموت .

+ ربما نظن اننا متروكين وبلا معين لاسيما عندما نمر   بظروف صعبة وضيقات متعدده وفى تشتتنا نتسأل اين انت يارب ؟ لنجد عنده   الرعاية الأمينة ( لأنه هكذا قال السيد الربّ هاأنذا اسأل عن غنمي وافتقدها   كما يفتقد الراعي قطيعه يوم يكون في وسط غنمه المشتتة . هكذا افتقد غنمي   وأخلصها من جميع الأماكن التي تشتت إليها يوم الغيم والضباب .) حز 34 :   11-12 . نجد ان الرب يطمئننا { لا تخف لاني فديتك دعوتك باسمك انت لي.اذا   اجتزت في المياه فانا معك و في الانهار فلا تغمرك اذا مشيت في النار فلا   تلذع و اللهيب لا يحرقك} أش 1:43-2 . ان افتقاد الرب العجيب لكل نفس هو   مصدر عزاء وتشجيع لكي ما نستجيب إلى نداءاته المتكررة لنا لتبعيته والتلمذة   على يديه . وهو قادر ان يداوي أمراض نفوسنا وأجسادنا وأرواحنا فهو الطبيب   الحقيقي الذي يدبر خلاص رعيته .

صفات الراعي الصالح ... 
+ ان أهم صفات الراعي الصالح ومسئولياته هي السهر على   الرعية وحمايتها من الأخطار التي تتهددها . ونحن نرى مخلصنا الصالح   يتعهدّنا برعايته وكأننا حدقة عينه . عندما كان شاول يسئ إلى الكنيسة ظهر   له المخلّص قائلا ( أنا هو يسوع الذي أنت تضطهده ) اع 9 : 5 . فالذي يضطهد   احد من رعيته كأنه يؤذيه هو شخصياّ . هو يتحنّن علينا، فهو الذي لما رأى   الجموع قديما ( تحنّن عليهم إذ كانوا منزعجين ومطروحين كغنم لا راعٍ لها )   مت 9 : 36 . نراه قديما يدافع عن يعقوب عندما هاج عليه لابان . وهكذا كان   مع يوسف الصديق فكان رجلا ناجحاً . وهو أمس واليوم والى الأبد يتحنن علينا   ويقيم لنا الرعاة الصالحين ويعاتب الرعاة الذين لا يرعون الرعية بإخلاص   ويتوعدهم {هكذا قال الرب عن الرعاة الذين يرعون شعبي انتم بددتم الغنم   وطردتموها ولم تتعهدوها، هاأنذا أعاقبكم على شر إعمالكم يقول الربّ . وأنا   اجمع بقية غنمي من جميع الأراضي التي طردتها إليها واردها إلي مرابضها   فتثمر وتكثر . وأقيم عليها رعاة يرعونها فلا تخاف بعد ولا ترتعد ، ولا تفقد   يقول الرب } ار 23 : 2 – 4 . انه درس للرعاة ولكل مسئول لكي يكون أمينا   لانه سيعطي حساب عن وكالته ويخذ أجرته كحسب عمله .

+ والراعي الصالح يتعهد رعيته بالرعاية ويقدم لها الغذاء   والارتواء ويخلصها من الأخطار التى تتعرض لها . هكذا فعل داود النبي  قديما  عندما تقدم ليخلص غنمة من بين فكي الدب والاسد . ولقد افتخر الشعب  قديما  باعتباره شعب الله وقطيعه المقدس ، الذي يقوده { ساق مثل الغنم شعبه  وقادهم  مثل القطيع في البرية وهداهم امنين فلم يجزعوا }(مز 78 : 52) .  وكما كان  الله يرعي شعبه فى البرية وأمطر عليهم المن من ليأكلوا وارسل لهم  السلوي  عندما اشتهوا قدور اللحم فى ارض مصر { و كان الرب يسير امامهم  نهارا في  عمود سحاب ليهديهم في الطريق و ليلا في عمود نار ليضيء لهم لكي  يمشوا نهارا  و ليلا} (خر 13 : 21). هكذا جاء الينا في ملء الزمان الرب  متجسدا ليفتقد  رعيته ، ويبذل ذاته فداء عنه . وقد قدم لنا السيد المسيح  كلمته غذاء  لأرواحنا وإعطانا سر الافخارستيا لكي نأكل ونشرب جسد ودم  عمانوئيل إلهنا  ونحيا . وأعطانا روحه القدوس مرشداً ومعزيًا . وإعطانا  الكنيسة أماً ترعانا  . وكلما اقتربنا من الراعي الصالح ووثقنا فيه  وأحببناه واطعناه وعشنا في  حمايته ، أحسسنا برعايته حينئذٍ نرتوي بمحبته  ونشبع من نعمته فلا نبحث في  العالم وشهواته عن آبار مشققه لا تضبط ماء .


+ يعرف خاصته ويبذل ذاته عنها . ان الراعي الصالح يعرفنا   معرفه لصيقة ويتحد بنا ونصير نحن منتسبين إليه ويدعى اسمه علينا ( وأما   أنا فاني الراعي الصالح واعرف خاصتي وخاصتي تعرفني كما ان ألآب يعرفني وأنا   اعرف الآب وأنا أضع نفسي عن الخراف ولى خراف أخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة   ينبغي ان آتي بتلك أيضا فتسمع صوتي وتكون رعيه واحده لراعٍ واحد ) يو 10 :   14 – 16 . نحن ننتسب للمسيح الراعي الصالح، فأصبحنا مسيحيين وهو من محبته   ينسب نفسه إلينا ( اله إبراهيم واله اسحق واله يعقوب ) .( وأكون له إلهاً   وهو يكون لي ابناً ) رؤ 21 : 7 . انه يعرف مواهبنا وضعفاتنا ويقدر ان  يقوّي  إيماننا . ( قبلما صورتك في البطن عرفتك وقبلما خرجت من الرحم قدستك  ) ار 1  : 4 .

لكن لماذا لا ننمو إذن ونتقدّس كما يجب في ظل هذه   الرعاية ؟ أنها حرية الإرادة الممنوحة لنا من الله ان نسلك طريق الخير   والحياة أو طريق الشر والموت . فعلينا ان نتبع الراعي ونميز صوته من صوت   الغرباء ونجهاد في الطريق الروحي. ونعلن محبتنا له لا بالكلام واللسان بل   بالعمل والحقّ ونعبد الله بالروح والحقّ ، ونحبّه من كل القلب والفكر   والنفس . أنها فرصتنا للمتاجرة والأثمار في الوزنات الممنوحة لنا من الله   فكلما استثمرنا إمكانياتنا وطاقاتنا ومحبتنا لمعرفة الله كلما أعلن لنا عن   ذاته اكثر .


الحمل الذي يرفع خطيه العالم .
+ ان الراعي الصالح هو الحَمَل المذبوح والمصلوب لفداء   البشرية ، وهذا ما أعلنه أشعياء النبي ( أحزاننا حملها وأوجاعنا تحملها وهو   مجروح لأجل معاصينا ، مسحوق لأجل آثامنا تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا .   كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد إلى طريقه والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا . ظلم   أما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه كشاه تساق إلى الذبح وكنعجةٍ صامته أمام  جازيها .  فلم يفتح فاه وهو حمل خطيه كثيرين وشفع في المذنبين ) اش 53 : 4 –  7 ، 12  .هو الراعي وهو الحمل الذي قدم ذاته فداءاً عن خطايانا ، عندما  رآه يوحنا  المعمدان قادما إليه فصرخ قائلا هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطيه  العالم { حمل  هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة } 1 بط 2 : 24 .
+ هذا الخلاص والفداء يعطى الإنسان قيمه لانه عزيز في   عيني الرب {عالمين إنكم افتديتم لا بأشياء تفنى بفضه أو ذهب من سيرتكم   الباطلة التي تقلدتموها من الآباء بل بدم كريم كما من حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس   دم المسيح }ا بط 1 : 18 – 19 .وفي السماء تسبحه كل الأمم قائلة ( مستحق هو   الخروف المذبوح ان يأخذ القدرة والغنى والحكمة والقوة والكرامة والمجد   والبركة وكل خليقة مما في السماء وعلى الأرض سمعتها قائله للجالس على العرش   والخروف البركة والمجد والسلطان إلى ابد الآبدين . ) رؤ 5 : 12 : 13 .ان   الراعي الصالح يتسع في حبه لكل احد من كل امَّة وشعب ولسان، ومن كل  الأعمار  هو يريد ان يجذبنا له بالمحبة لكي نكون رعيه واحدة لراعٍ واحد .


التعلم من الراعي .. 
+ ان الذي يسير مع الراعي الصالح ويختبر رعايته يشيد   دائما برعايته ، ويريد ان يتعلم منها . لقد تغنّى داود النبي برعاية الله   قديما ( الرب راعيَّ فلا يعوزني شيء في مراعى الخضر يربضنى . إلى مياه   الراحة يوردني . يردُّ نفسي . يهديني إلى سبل البرِّ من اجل اسمه . أيضا ان   سرت في وادي ظل الموت لا أخاف شراً لأنك أنت معي ) مز 23 : 1 -4 . داود   النبي الذي عرفه الرب أمينا في رعاية الغنم في البرية ، اختاره راعياً   لشعبه ونبياً وملكاً وقاضياً ، هكذا نحن أيضا يجب علينا ان نتلّقى الرعاية   من الراعي الصالح، ونمنحها بأمانه للذين هم في نطاق رعايتنا .
+ ان المسيح له المجد هو النموذج والمعلم الصالح سواء في   شخصه الإلهي أو في صفاته أو في تعاليمه المملوءة محبه وحكمه أو في أسلوب   رعايته وهذا ما يترك الأثر الطيّب على نفوس تابعيه والذين يتعلمون منه   .علينا ان نميِّز صوت الراعي ونعرفه بين أصوات العالم من حولنا وضجيج   المدنيّة وتأثيراتها السلبية على النفس البشرية . يجب علينا ان نسير في هدى   سير القديسين الذين سبقونا .( ان لم تعرفيني أيتها الجميلة بين النساء   فاخرجي على أثار الغنم وارعي جداءك عند مساكن الرعاة ) نش 1 : 8 .
+ ان رعيه المسيح تحب كنيسته التي تغذيها بالإسرار   والتعاليم فهي أمّنا التي ننمو فيها وكأعضاء في جسد الراعي ، نحب بعضنا بعض   ونكون رحومين نحو الأعضاء الضعيفة والصغيرة التي تحتاج إلى الرعاية   والاهتمام وكرعية واحده نسير معا في تعاون وانسجام ونبث الدفء الروحيّ في   الأعضاء الفاترة والباردة حتى ما تقوى فى الروح .( والآن أيها الأحباء   ابنوا أنفسكم على إيمانكم الأقدس مصلّيين في الروح القدس واحفظوا أنفسكم في   محبه الله ، منتظرين رحمة ربنا يسوع المسيح للحياة الأبدية ، والقادر ان   يحفظكم غير عاثرين في الاجتهاد ويوقفكم إمام مجده بلا عيب في الابتهاج .


راعينا الأمين . .
أنت تقودني وترعاني ، في المراعي الخضر تربضني ، إلى   مياه الراحة توردني ، بأسوار وربط الحب تحميني ، في وادي ظلّ الموت تحملني ،   رحمتك تدركني كل الأيام . فاسكن فيك إلى الأبد .
يا راعي النفوس الآمين .اطلب الضّالين ، ردّ المطرودين ،   واجبر المنكسرين ، واعصب المجروحين ، واحفظ القائمين ،واحكم بالعدل   للمظلومين ، واسمعنا صوتك الآمين .
يا راعي الرعاة العظيم . في قلبك الحنون نحن نقيم .   تحملنا على كتفيْكَ للنعيم ، وتنتشل رعيتك الضّالة من فم الشيطان الشّرير   .فاجمعنا في حظيرتك بالحب واهدنا بقيادتك في الدرب ،فنحن نريد ان نتبعك من   القلب ،ونسير وراءك في حبّ ،فأنت لنا نعم الراعي والأب ، وفيك ومعك وبك   يعظم انتصارنا يا رب .*​


----------

